# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Χαμηλός Πυρετός

## ftapsixos

Καλημέρα σε όλους .. παρατήρησα ότι έχω χαμηλό πυρετό δλδ κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας παίζει από 36,3 με 37,4 πότε 37 , πότε 36,5 , φτάνει μεχρι και 37,5 ορισμένες φορές και άντε πάλι από την αρχή την επόμενη μέρα ! Δλδ έχω κάτι σαν δέκατα , και εγώ δεν ξέρω πόσο καίρο .. κανείς απο εσας ; Κανένα συμπέρασμα ; ... Ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## susperia

Εχω ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ αυτα τα δεκατα που λες εδω και δυο περιπου μηνες, καμια 10αρια μερες πριν την πρωτη κριση. Επειδη ρωτησα ολους τους γιατρους για αυτα τα δεκατα, δεν μου δωσαν καποια εξηγηση, αντιθετα μου παν οτι τα δεκατα ΔΕΝ θεωρειται πυρετος και γι αυτο ΔΕΝ δινουν σημασια κανενας γιατρος σε δεκατα. Αν το βαλεις σε διαφορετικες ωρες της μερας θα δεις οτι ανεβοκατεβαινει στα πλαισια που λες, εμενα μου τανε (και ειναι) απο 36,8 μεχρι 37,8. 

Εγω καμια 10αρια μερες πριν παθω την πρωτη κριση, καθως και για ενα μηνα μετα, με ποναγε παρα πολυ το κεφαλι μου και εβλεπα τον κοσμο με ψιλοθολωμενο το μυαλο, ακριβως οπως βλεπεις τα αντικειμενα γυρω σου οταν εισαι μεθυσμενος ή μαστουρωμενος. Τωρα δεν ξερω αν αυτο ηταν αποπραγματωση γιατι δε θελω να το παιζω κι εξυπνος οτι εχω περασει ολες τις καταστασεις, παντως αυτη η κατασταση ηταν διαρκης και δεν εφευγε με τον υπνο. Περασε παντως ξαφνικα μετα απο 1,5 μηνα περιπου. Ενα πρωι που ξυπνησα ειχε φυγει. Μαλιστα νομιζα οτι τα δεκατα προξενουσαν αυτο το πραμα τοσο καιρο, αλλα οχι τα δεκατα παρεμειναν κι ας εφυγε η μαστουρα. Ε σε ενα σημειο βαρεθηκα να βαζω το θερμομετρο και δεν το ξαναβαλα (παντως πριν κατι μερες που το βαλα ειχα ακομη δεκατα κι ας ενιωθα σχετικα καλα, αρα δεν εχουν φυγει ακομη). Ειμαι σιγουρος πως αν το βαλω και τωρα αμεσως παλι δεκατα θα χω.

Μην ανυσηχεις παντως δεν ειναι κατι ανυσηχητικο, doctor speaking  :Wink: ! Μαλιστα απο 36,3 μεχρι 36,6 ειναι το βελτιστο! Δεν ειναι δεκατα!

υ.γ. Τωρα που το ψαξα στο google, η φυσιολογικη θερμοκρασια του ανθρωπου ειναι απο 36,2 μεχρι 37,1!

----------


## Dalia

Εχω παρατηρήσει κι εγώ πολλές φορές ότι ανεβάζω δέκατα όταν είμαι αγχωμένη.Αν π.χ. έχω να πάω κάπου και έχω αγχωθεί ανεβάζω γύρω στο 37-37,3.Και μετά όταν ηρεμίσω πέφτει.
Και αυτό που λέει ο susperia,ότι δεν είναι όλες τις ώρες ίδια η θερμοκρασία μας.Συνήθως τις απογευματινές ώρες έχω γύρω στο 36,8 ενώ το πρωί και το βράδυ όταν ξαπλώσω έχω 36-36,4.
Αντί να ασχολούμαστε με άλλα πράγματα καθόμαστε και μετράμε τη θερμοκρασία μας.. :Frown:  Το λέω για να το ακούω κι εγώ αυτό.

----------


## Adzik

Eγω παλι οταν συγχιζομαι και κλαιω πολυ, παθαινω υποθερμια, τουρτουριζω και πεφτει γυρω στον εναν βαθμο η θερμοκρασια μου.

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω παλι δεν ξερω ποσα χρονια εχω να βαλω θερμομετρο ειναι φυσιολογικο?:P
Ενδιαφερον παντως αυτο με τη θερμοκρασια...με κανετε και αναρωτιεμαι τι γινεται με τη θερμοκρασια μου...

----------


## ftapsixos

Σας ευχαριστώ , τον καθένα σας ξεχωριστά για τις απαντήσεις σας , και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά δεν ξέρω γιατί ; .. σιγά - σιγά χάθηκε η εμπιστοσύνη που είχα σε παθολόγους , ψυχιάτρους , ψυχολόγους .. προσπαθώ να βγάλω κάποια άκρη μόνος πλέον !! Μόνος δεν είμαι όμως εχω όλους εσάς στο πλευρό μου , πέρνω δύναμη και κουράγιο - άν και δύσκολα πολλες φορές τα καταφέρνω μια χαρά ;-) .. Πόσο δίκιο δίνω στη Dalia \" Αντί να ασχολούμαστε με άλλα πράγματα καθόμαστε και μετράμε τη θερμοκρασία μας..  :Frown:  \" .. Μεγάλη κουβέντα είπες φιλενάδα .. Για κοίτα πως γίναμε έτσι, λέω στον εαυτό μου αλλά και συμπληρώνω ότι τα καλύτερα δεν ήρθαν ακόμη !!

----------


## Dalia

keep_walking καλά κάνεις και δεν ασχολείσαι με τη θερμοκρασία σου.
Αν μπεις στη διαδικασία να ψάχνεις το καθετι που σου συμβαίνει και να θες να ελέγχεις τα πάντα στο σώμα σου δεν σταματάς μετά.
Σκέφτομαι τι καλά που ήταν όταν δεν είχα ιδέα από ιατρικά θέματα.Από τότε που άρχισα να ψάχνω και να ασχολούμαι μ\'αυτά δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω.Συνέχεια βρίσκω και κάτι καινούριο για να ανησυχώ.
ftapsixe κι εγώ μερικές φορές δεν βγάζω άκρη με τους γιατρούς.Ασε που έχω κουραστεί κι όλας.Εχω ένα σύμπτωμα ή μου μπαίνει μια ιδέα στο μυαλό και αρχίζω να ρωτάω ένα σωρό γιατρούς,έτσι για να μαζέψω πολλές γνώμες.Σε δουλειά να βρίσκομαι δηλαδή.

----------


## susperia

Α ρε Dalia ποσο δικιο εχεις! Το σκεφτομαι τωρα και δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω, οτι εγω που δεν καταλαβαινα τιποτα και 200 ενοχλησεις να ειχα και που πηγαινα με πυρετο για τρεξιματα κ.α., τωρα εχω καταντησει φοβικος και με το με πιανει μια ενοχλησουλα σκεφτομαι οτι εχω 1002 και δεν μπορω να ησυχασω! Καλα λενε οτι οι γιατροι μπορει να σ αρρωστησουνε και τιποτα να μην εχεις! Εχω κουραστει απ αυτη την κατασταση, ελπιζω να τελειωσει καποτε...

----------


## ftapsixos

Τέλος πάντων .. προσωπικά αποφάσισα κάθε φορά που θα μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να βάλω θερμόμετρο να πέρνω και να μαθαίνω Morse .. σοβαρολογώ !! Βαρέθηκα το ίδιο βιολί, θα πάρω να μάθω μπουζουκάκι και να αντικαταστήσω με αυτά και άλλα πολλά τις ανησυχίες μου για την υγεία μου , κάθε ανησυχία και μια καινούρια δραστηριότητα .. ;-) Καθόμουν χτες και έβλεπα τηλεόραση , προσπαθούσα να διακρίνω στα πρόσωπα αυτών που έβλεπα κάποια ανησυχία , κάτι που να θυμίζει εμένα αλλά μπάάά τίποτα. Κι αυτοί ανεβάζουν πυρετό και αυτοί έχουν άγχος αλλά δεν κάνουν όπως εγώ (εμείς) .. Μήπως μας έγινε γαμώτο κακιά συνήθεια ? Παλιά δεν έκανα έτσι !! Τα αντιμετώπιζα διαφορετικά τα πράματα , δεν τρελενόμουν έτσι !!

----------


## krevasilis

geia sa tha diavasa tizaia ato to forum ka ithela na sas po kai ego oti kai ego ton teleytaio mina exo sinexeia dekata diladi mexri 37.2 ade 37.3 mia fora...ti einai ayto to prama kai se ti giatrous exo paei tipota den m vrikan ...olo me krievei o fovos oti exo kati sovaro den ksero ti na kano oute ta vradia kamia fora koimamai oute tipota...ti na kano;;

----------


## susperia

φιλικη συμβουλη: μην κανεις τιποτα! αν δεν εξελλισεται σε πυρετο αυτο που εχεις παει να πει οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα. μαλιστα για να ξερεις δεν ισχυει ο ορος \'\'δεκατα\'\' στην ιατρικη, ειναι λαθος, γιατι ή εχεις πυρετο ή δεν εχεις. γιατρος μου το χει πει και το χω διαβασει σε αρθρα. αμα οι γιατροι δε σου βρηκαν τιποτα τιποτα τοτε να μην ανυσηχεις χαλαρωσε και συνεχισε τη ζωη σου. αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις αν θελεις γενικοτερα ειναι γενικες εξετασεις που χουν προληπτικο χαρακτηρα περισσοτερο.

ακομα πιο φιλικη συμβουλη: σταματα να κοιτας στο ιντερνετ για το τι μπορει να εχεις, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι και να μην εχεις τιποτα θα αρρωστησεις. ουτε για πλακα να μην περιηγεισαι στο ιντερνετ για το τι αρρωστια μπορει να εχεις, σε ενα συμπτωμα αναλογουν 1000 διαφορετικες ασθενειες και δε βγαζεις ακρη, απλα σου μπαινουν εμμονες ιδεες που δε φευγουν ευκολα.

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

suspesia εχεις απολυτο δικιο!!!εγω με το intrnet δυστυχως καθε μερα ειχα και καινουρια ασθενεια!!!!αφου τρωγομαι με τα ρουχα μου να εχω κατι ντε και καλα!!κι εγω το εχω αυτο με τα δεκατα και ειναι απο το αγχος,ετσι μου ειχαν πει!

----------


## krevasilis

oso anafora to internet exete apolito dikio ...apo tin stigmi pou epsaksa ggia proti fora ston internet...giAA SIMPTOMATA TA EMFANISA OLA SE ELAAXISTO DIASTIMA... diladi eixa kapoious elafris ponous sto aristero meros tis koilias ...eixa analogous myikous ponous persi...mpaino sto net kai vazo sto google ponos stin koilia....proti selida \"KARKINOS PAXEOS ENTEROY\"MPENO DIAVAZO EIXE KAILA SYMPTOMATA OPOS DIARIES,PONOYS,AIMATIRES KENOSEIS KAI TETOIA stin 3 mera paidia mou ksekinaei diaria kai ayta ta dekata..aman me elouses kryos idrotas den iksera pou vriskoumoun meta kathe fora pou pigena toualeta koitaga na do an exo aima...ama evlepa aima tha eixa paithanei eilikrinaa....telika mipos i xeiroteri morfi karkinou einai to diadiktyo;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## TC

Οι λόγοι για τους οποίους μπορεί να \"ανεβάσει\" κάποιος 2 - 3 δέκατα στη θερμοκρασία είναι πολλοί και καθημερινότατοι!
Για παράδειγμα κούραση σωματική ή πνευματική της ημέρας, κάποιο στρες, κατά τη διάρκεια της χώνεψης, στις γυναίκες ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία μετά τη φάση της ωορρηξίας και μέχρι την επόμενη περίοδο, στα παιδάκια μετά το παιχνίδι... 
είναι φυσιολογικό για τον οργανισμό!

----------


## nopanic

Εγω και τις 3 φορες που πηγα στο νοσοκομειο νομιζωντας οτι εχει κατι η καρδια μου ειχα και τις 3 δεκατα ..!!
και φυσικα δεν ειχα κανενα παθολογικο η καρδιολογικο προβλημα .......ευτυχως :-)

----------

